# Another question.. This time about Infantry skills in Armour



## Roko (24 Sep 2001)

Hey all, I ws just wodnering. In the reserves, how much infantry training do armoured soldiers do? I‘ve heard that in Reg force they do a lot of infantry training.. Does this apply in the reserves too?


----------



## John Nayduk (25 Sep 2001)

You may be confusing Assult Troopers in a Recce Squadron with infantry training.  Recce41 will be able to answer any questions you have in this area, he‘s a friend of mine and he won‘t leave any doubt about the difference.


----------



## Recce41 (25 Sep 2001)

Thanx ARG.
  Your question is do Armour types do grunt work?Tankers in the Leopards do no grunt work
  Well if your in a Recce Sqn, or Cav sqn you do some grunt work. Patrols, OPs, The real work is done by the Assult Troop. They are the Pioneers of the Armour World. I‘m a true Recce soldier, I‘ve served in Assult Troop, as well as our 1st Troop PARA. The Assult troop is made up of 54 armour crewmen . Remember a Recce Sqn is a BGE resource, although they wear the same cap badge of the Regts. They can be tasked with Patrols, Demolistions, Mine clearing, Building of mine fields, Ambushs, Building of obs. An Assult trooper is an all round soldier, a crewman, inf, eng. For more answers E-mail me.
      Sgt J.  CD,CDS com  :fifty:


----------



## Yard Ape (1 Oct 2001)

Will Assult Troops disapear with the Infantry‘s Pioneers?

  Yard Ape


----------



## John Nayduk (2 Oct 2001)

I don‘t think so.  The assault troop has too many important functions.  Don‘t forget, Recce squadron works directly for the brigade commander and does jobs that are special to the advance of a mechanized group.


----------

